# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > UK Drama >  BBC commissions '24'-style drama 'Siege'

## Perdita

BBC One has commissioned a real-time drama in the style of 24.

Siege, a new four-part series, is about a botched kidnap plot at a London secondary school.

Holding 100 civilians hostage, the kidnappers demand the release of a notorious war criminal from a British jail. When the Government stands firm, the siege takes hold.

"After developing the original Five Days and seeing the viewersâ appetite for contemporary television events, the logical next step seemed to play out a drama in real time on consecutive nights and Kate Brooke is the perfect writer to take on such a challenge," said executive producer Simon Curtis.

BBC One controller Jay Hunt added: "This compelling thriller will build on BBC One's reputation for unmissable drama events."

----------


## Chloe O'brien

They'll never be able to do a 24 style drama.  they've not got the big bucks to produce such a drama but I'll tune in. And if they need a cheap Chloe I'm your girl.

----------


## Dazzle

One of my fave BBC shows, Spooks, is kind of like 24, though not set in real time, of course.  The BBC can produce good thrillers on a small budget if they really try.

----------

